# Museum pieces on the Block



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Drastic Times calls for Drastic Measures.....

GM selling 252 classic cars and concepts from Heritage Museum - MotorAuthority - Car news, reviews, spy shots


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Wow, that will be interesting.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Yes it will....... That white Judge.... the hood scoops were not painted for 1969. It also has a license plate on it and it has a for sale sign on it. That car doesn't appear to be a museum piece but I will be looking to see if it shows on B.J.


----------

